# smectymnuan



## Preach (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm reading through Alexander Mitchell's book on the Westminster Assembly. I've run across this term, and terms that seem to be derived from it, but cannot contextually figure out what it means. Any help from our resident Westminsterian officianados would be appreciated Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 7, 2006)

It seems to be an acronym or a pseudonym

http://www.nndb.com/people/017/000084762/

http://encyclopedia.jrank.org/MIC_MOL/MILTON_JOHN_16081674_.html

[Edited on 6-7-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 7, 2006)

Smectymnuus was the name of a pamphlet written in 1641.

The name is an acronym derived from the initials of the five Presbyterian authors: Stephen Marshall, Edmund Calamy, Thomas Young, Matthew Newcomen, and William Spurstowe. The pamphlet was written in response to Joseph Hall's An Humble Remonstrance to the High Court of Parliament.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

It has reference to a controversy that took place in 1641 - 1642. _Smectymnuus_ was the name of a pamphlet written in 1641. The name is an acronym derived from the initials of the five Presbyterian authors: Stephen Marshall, Edmund Calamy, Thomas Young, Matthew Newcomen, and William Spurstowe. The pamphlet was written in response to Joseph Hall's _An Humble Remonstrance to the High Court of Parliament_. John Milton wrote _An Apology for Smectymnuus_ in 1642.

(Lots of fast researchers online today!  )


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It has reference to a controversy that took place in 1641 - 1642. _Smectymnuus_ was the name of a pamphlet written in 1641. The name is an acronym derived from the initials of the five Presbyterian authors: Stephen Marshall, Edmund Calamy, Thomas Young, Matthew Newcomen, and William Spurstowe. The pamphlet was written in response to Joseph Hall's _An Humble Remonstrance to the High Court of Parliament_. John Milton wrote _An Apology for Smectymnuus_ in 1642.
> 
> (Lots of fast researchers online today!  )




hey i found it first!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 7, 2006)

That would make a good login password...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Actually, I found it first! 

Taken from my article on Milton:



> five leading Puritan parish ministers, the initials of whose names, clubbed together on the title-page of their joint production, made the uncouth word "Smectymnuus." These were Stephen Marshall, Edmund Calamy, Thomas Young, Matthew Newcomen and William Spurstow.



[Edited on 6-7-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Preach (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

Thomas Manton wrote the preface. The full title of the original work is: _Smectymnuus redivivus being an answer to a book, entituled An humble remonstrance, in which, the original of liturgy, episcopacy is discussed, and quÃ¦ries propounded concerning both, the parity of bishops and presbyters in scripture demonstrated, the occasion of the imparity in antiquity discovered, the disparity of the ancient and our modern bishops manifested, the antiquity of ruling elders in the church vindicated, the prelaticall church bounded_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)

From James Reid, _Memoirs of the Westminster Divines_, p. 172 (re Edmund Calamy):



> Smectymnuus was of such reputation, that it has been considered, not only by the Nonconformists, but also by Dr. Wilkins, afterward the famous Bishop of Chester, in his Ecclesiastes, as a capital work against Episcopacy.


----------

